# Scopes for long distance shooting



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm looking to do some long range shooting with my 7mm Rem. Mag and was interested in opinions on scopes. Has anyone used either the Leupold Customer Dial System, or a Huskamaw scope? Also considering a Zeiss ASV Ballistic turret.

Thanks:help:

LP


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ran plenty of Leupolds with Target turrets, NF's and a few Zeiss.

Pass on the Huskaman. You can get into a Leupold far cheaper...


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Leopold fan here.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

LPichan said:


> I'm looking to do some long range shooting with my 7mm Rem. Mag and was interested in opinions on scopes. Has anyone used either the Leupold Customer Dial System, or a Huskamaw scope? Also considering a Zeiss ASV Ballistic turret.
> 
> Thanks:help:
> 
> LP


Have you seen the "best of the west" on the outdoor channel? They use the Huskemaw scope on their rifles and take game at extremely long range, way longer than I'd ever attempt. Maybe something to look into???


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

jayzbird said:


> They use the Huskemaw scope on their rifles and take game at extremely long range, way longer than I'd ever attempt.


What is your idea of "long range" 0-500 meters? 500-1000 meters? or 1000 meters and greater?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

SmithDerek16 said:


> What is your idea of "long range" 0-500 meters? 500-1000 meters? or 1000 meters and greater?


Anything over 500 meters. Heck anything over 350 meters. You have to practice ALOT to be good at long distance. I hope this doesn't turn into another " I can shoot over 500 yards with no problem threads."  By the way the guys on that show shoot animals regularly over 600 meters. I think I saw one lately that the guy shot a bighorn at a little over 950.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know all about shooting, It's all we do in the Army. So really your looking for an optic to utilize under 750 meters?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

My whole problem with this long range shooting at animals is that the bullet is usually below its velocity expansion threshold.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

You can have custom turrets made for a wide variety of scopes through Kenton Industries:

http://www.kentonindustries.com/

That way you get to choose the scope, and add the turret.
Agree that Huskemaw is way too expensive for what you get. I'd look at a Zeiss Conquest in 4.5-14 and have a custom turret made for it. Exceptional glass, and it will be matched to your load.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

jayzbird said:


> Have you seen the "best of the west" on the outdoor channel? They use the Huskemaw scope on their rifles and take game at extremely long range, way longer than I'd ever attempt. Maybe something to look into???




Never had a problem ringing steel gongs out to 1000yds with my Leupolds. Not need for custom turrets, temp/alt will change that quite a bit. 

Just run a dope chart and dial your turrets. Isn't hard and isn't rocket science.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Never had a problem ringing steel gongs out to 1000yds with my Leupolds. Not need for custom turrets, temp/alt will change that quite a bit.
> 
> Just run a dope chart and dial your turrets. Isn't hard and isn't rocket science.


Above the head of most....especially when you throw in a good crosswind. Maybe for someone who was trained to shoot long distance yes, but to 98% of regular Joe's ( me included) that's a awful long ways. Especially in hunting situations where you don't have alot of time to check charts and conditions.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

SmithDerek16 said:


> I know all about shooting, It's all we do in the Army. So really your looking for an optic to utilize under 750 meters?


What are you shooting long distance in the army? You in sniper training?


----------



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

All of the shooting is for practice, so we don't have to worry about wounded animals or not enough velocity. I was mainly interested in opinions on the customized turrets for dialing in the range. Thanks for the input on Kenton!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Equally important is the type of reticle you choose. 

Regular crosshairs will blot out small targets even at short ranges. (200 yards)


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I shoot the 7mag (a Remington 700 Sendero) topped with a Nightforce 5.5-22 X 56mm scope. Great rig. (picture below). I have confidence shooting out to 500 yards with this if I have a good enough rest. I'm shooting the Berger 168gr VLD hunting bullet (the same setup used on "Best of the West") This round has performed fantastic!. Took the 6 point in the picture inside 100 yards but I did drop a doe, and I mean drop-no steps- at a little over 400 yards the next day. The gun is heavy but it shoots great!










http://nightforceoptics.com/nightfo...EW/RETICLES_DETAIL/NP-R2_Close_Range_copy.pdf

I don't move the turrets. I just hold for the correct MOA. A good ballistics program is a must and you *MUST* chrono your load otherwise the charts don't mean a thing.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

jayzbird said:


> Above the head of most....especially when you throw in a good crosswind. Maybe for someone who was trained to shoot long distance yes, but to 98% of regular Joe's ( me included) that's a awful long ways. Especially in hunting situations where you don't have alot of time to check charts and conditions.


Have you ever watched a deer that was say 500yds aways? As long as there's no predators around or scent drifting to their noses, they take their time grazling for food. Plently of time to LRF the animal, look at your dope chart on your rifle and dial your turrets... Really, it isn't rocket science and doesn't take much time. 

98% of the regular Joe's shouldn't be shooting past 150yds, ymmv.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

LPichan said:


> I'm looking to do some long range shooting with my 7mm Rem. Mag and was interested in opinions on scopes. Has anyone used either the Leupold Customer Dial System, or a Huskamaw scope? Also considering a Zeiss ASV Ballistic turret.
> 
> Thanks:help:
> 
> LP


Superseal110 and I will be more than happy to point you in the right direction if you have questions. Since you&#8217;re not stating hunting, I assume you are interested in informal target shooting, maybe competitions? 

The first thing to keep in mind when selecting optics is how far do you wish to shoot? This will tell you how much elevation you will need to have, either in the scope or built into the base.

What size target do you want to hit. This will help with selecting the minimum magnification needed. 

Don&#8217;t fall for cheap marketing tricks like custom dials and BDC reticles, they will work fine close in, but after 5 hundred yards the barometric pressure and air temp starts to play a major factor in your bullets performance. Custom turrets and reticals are set in stone for one set of temp and baro. 

There are many different optics out there that will work for LR applications, tell us a little more (see above) and the most you&#8217;re willing to spend. 


Nightforce NXS on 8x looking at the 1000 yard line, plates are 36", 24" 12"


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very interesting read, what kind of zoom is typically needed for say 500 yard shot- if hunting deer 

I am not trying to hijack the thread or hunt at this distance, my longest shot available is under 100yards. Just curious 
Thanks and hope the OP finds a good scope for his needs with all the recommendations
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Have you ever watched a deer that was say 500yds aways? As long as there's no predators around or scent drifting to their noses, they take their time grazling for food. Plently of time to LRF the animal, look at your dope chart on your rifle and dial your turrets... Really, it isn't rocket science and doesn't take much time.
> 
> 98% of the regular Joe's shouldn't be shooting past 150yds, ymmv.


Just wondering....and it has nothing to do with this thread or being rude or sarcastic at all but does your name apply to past military training?


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

TurboGN87 said:


> Very interesting read, what kind of zoom is typically needed for say 500 yard shot- if hunting deer
> 
> I am not trying to hijack the thread or hunt at this distance, my longest shot available is under 100yards. Just curious
> Thanks and hope the OP finds a good scope for his needs with all the recommendations
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For reference, if you look at the above pic there is a life size steel prarrie dog (the other plates are 20" 10" and smalller) in view on the 500 yard berm and 1000 berm between the wood fence/backer and IPSC target. The scope was at 8x when taken. 

Everyone has there own preferences but for a scope with a top end of 8x or 10x is very verisatile and more than enough at 500.


----------

